# Newswipe new series



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

started last night, if you missed it >

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00q9ypy/Newswipe_Series_2_Episode_1/


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome show, anyone that like me is sick of the whole Doom and death mongering that goes on with the media should watch this, it won't change anything but you sure as hell will get to laugh at their expense:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

aye, completely agree


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

buckas said:


> aye, completely agree


Apparently we are in the minority :lol:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

One of the best programs on tv, I just finished his latest book as well.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qbyth/Newswipe_Series_2_Episode_2/

episode 2


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love it very funny.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qjnl2/Newswipe_Series_2_Episode_3/

episode 3


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It was really good last night .


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh, the bit about the terror threat level is a joke, can't believe there's people getting paid a lot to do that job :/


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Remember its on tonight a 10 30 PM BBC 4


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


>


:tumbleweed:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> :tumbleweed:


Not me Alex someone must be spaming me on the Forum?Maybe the Mods would likr to have a look at whats going on?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Not me Alex someone must be spaming me on the Forum?Maybe the Mods would likr to have a look at whats going on?


I'll have a look at it for you Ross :thumb: As tbh. some of the smilies you've been using of late haven't been very appropriate.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qpkdg

episode 4, gonna watch it now


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

"smash the windows of that car fight club style" :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've not had any joy in finding out who's spamming your posts with smilies, Ross, so I can only come to the conclusion it's you doing it and having a bit of a laugh? Well, you've had one now, so can you stop it please - cheers.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> I've not had any joy in finding out who's spamming your posts with smilies, Ross, so I can only come to the conclusion it's you doing it and having a bit of a laugh? Well, you've had one now, so can you stop it please - cheers.


Mark I can 100% truthfully tell you that it is not me doing at all.I am as confused as you are .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Mark I can 100% truthfully tell you that it is not me doing at all.I am as confused as you are .


Yeah, very funny!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Hmmmm... the evidence shows the smiley bandit has links to smiley vault... Hmmmm...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> Yeah, very funny!


Its not me Mark I did not put a smiley in that post,somebody is overstepping the mark here and I dont know who is doing it  .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its not me Mark I did not put a smiley in that post,somebody is overstepping the mark here and I dont know who is doing it.


Well until I or someone else gets to the bottom of it, I'll probably have to temporarily suspend your account, Ross - just as a precaution in case something gets posted that really upsets someone.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats OK Mark because I would all so like to find out who is doing it,it dose not happen on any other forum that I am on so its puzzling me.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Thats OK Mark because I would all so like to find out who is doing it,it dose not happen on any other forum that I am on so its puzzling me.


I'm not on any other forum you're on though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its happening again at the top of this page .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Oh, thanks very much ^^


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Is has to be a wind up?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Is has to be a wind up?


Yup 

It's been me all the time


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> Yup
> 
> It's been me all the time


You git:lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I think we are getting very close to revealing the true identity of the smiley bandit now... the evidence is mounting... 

Oh beggar... the culprit came clean... too long posting again :wall:








Viper, you are a bad man :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

btw. -Kev-, Alex_255, and The Cueball were all in on it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> btw. -Kev-, Alex_255, and The Cueball were all in on it


Oh aye I honestly thought Kev had something to do with it,Epic fail on my side:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> I think we are getting very close to revealing the true identity of the smiley bandit now... the evidence is mounting...
> 
> Oh beggar... the culprit came clean... too long posting again :wall:
> 
> ...


I thought you had a part in it too:lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I thought you had a part in it too:lol:


 I wasn't the Smiley Bandit














I was on his trail though...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> I wasn't the Smiley Bandit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There seems to have been four of them :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> There seems to have been four of them :lol:


I didn't have a clue about the others, but the trail of evidence was leading to Viper's door







and he has got form for forum mischief making of course  :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Me, your honour? Pranks on here? Nooooo 

  

________________________________

btw Ross - no harm intended and I knew you'd take the joke


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its on tonight 10 30 PM BBC4 IIRC.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> Me, your honour? Pranks on here? Nooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No harm taken:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

episode 5

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qvl9l


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It was great last night.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh, loved the ending


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I enjoyed him taking the pi55 out of the News,Sky News Vultures:lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00r3qf6/Newswipe_Series_2_Episode_6/

ep 6 :thumb:


----------

